# new rhom



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

what do you guys think?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

he looks pretty cool, wish the second picture was more lighter, great pick up on the rhom........


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

yesssss


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

new pics


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

nice looks like yorkshire's rohm with that yellow belly


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

looks nice


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

sweet piranha looks good


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice rhom


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Cobra said:


> nice looks like yorkshire's rohm with that yellow belly
> [snapback]1065974[/snapback]​


I think that yellow has something to do with the flash because the fish is pure black everywhere. It is a very dark fish

I took a few shots one without flash, and a couple more to try to show the colour.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

me likey


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

He is awesome


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sweet looking rhom.... Nice pickup


----------

